# Woah! A snail!



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay so I've been cycling my tank for about 5 weeks only to hear that something's gone wrong and I have to start over. So I do a 100%ish water change bringing the ammonia down to between .5 and 1ppm, 0 nitrites, and I didn't test for nitrates. So I go and peek in the tank this morning and surprise! There's a snail! I'm pretty sure it's a pond snail. So... is there anything I should do for the poor little thing?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you put any live plants in there? Pond Snails are often hitch-hickers on them.  I think their care is similar to other snails. Could you get a picture?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

pond snails are very easy to keep with minimal requirements and dont need any added supplements. i currently breed them outside and they thrive.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I've tried to get one but the little booger keeps hiding.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

My 6 gallon aquarium has 4 pond snails and they are cool to watch. They love eating algae over plants, and do produce a high load of waste. They love to eat my _Ceratophyllum demersum. I highly recommend that plant. It grows fast and removes ammonia and nutrients from the water. In 2 weeks they quadruplied in number! 

Good luck with your snails! They are really hardy and can survive in 8ppm of ammonia!
_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They dont seem to have a high waste to me......


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Ordered some Ceratophyllum demersum.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

As far as I know they don't really have any requirements other than to not have a snail of the other gender in there because you end up with about 60billion!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> As far as I know they don't really have any requirements other than to not have a snail of the other gender in there because you end up with about 60billion!!!


They are asexual which means that they can produce as they have both female and male organs


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

arrrr


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a pond snail in my 6.5 with Kyon. He hasn't grown much in a while. He was a microscopic thing when I first noticed him when I first got my plants he's about the size of my little finger nail now. Not sure how big they grow. I'm careful with my feeding so there's been no breeding but he's doing fine, chomps on the dead leaves on my plants and ky doesn't bother him much. I've quite taken a shine to him.


----------

